

Making a cardboard tank part 3 – Remote control - relekang
http://andersmakes.wordpress.com/2014/05/10/making-a-cardboard-tank-part-3-remote-control/

======
Theodores
I am wondering how long it will be before people stop making interfaces for
such projects with things like switches.

A lot of people would nowadays not think that way. It would be easier for some
to write an 'app' for their phone/tablet, use wifi and some board that was a
computer in its own right, e.g. a Raspberry Pi. Despite things like wifi being
unfathomably complicated compared to a 'simple' carrier wave with some
amplitude/frequency modulation (radio), the older analog ways are just too
much physics. There might come a time when wiring switches to a PCB becomes as
quaint as using valves instead of IC's.

After watching the video you almost feel sorry for the cardboard tank, much
like how you might feel sorry for a squirrel missing its tail.

'Cardboard tank accidentally drives into inch deep puddle' would be a YouTube
sensation (cruel...).

